

Wishing for some way to cross-correlate and cross-link submissions - ColinWright

It would be nice to have some way of cross-connecting HN submissions.  Currently we have lots of submissions about the &quot;Rooms&quot; thingy, whatever it may be.  Reports from different sources, articles from different people.
Wouldn&#x27;t it be nice to have some way of having a single conversation in a single thread, instead of having one (or two) submissions &quot;win&quot; and the others get lost, even though the articles may be of near equal value?
======
ColinWright
As an example, here are the submissions about "Rooms"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499854)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499247)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499255)
(15 comments so far)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499286)
(15 comments so far)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499360)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499523)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499558)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499738)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499854)

Some of those are interesting stories, and yet they'll get lost when one
thread "wins". That's a shame.

 _Edit: I see now the mods have moved the comments from ...286 to ...255_

